# Tools for writing estimates on site



## odonnelltree (Sep 26, 2010)

Thinking about purchasing an ipad to enable me to type estimates on site and then upload and print them at home. Is anyone using one now or thinking about it?


----------



## flushcut (Sep 26, 2010)

I use a legal pad to take notes on the initial walk around and then rewrite on estimate sheet. They are handed an estimate same half hour as the walk around. Plus it will never need updating.


----------



## tree md (Sep 26, 2010)

I do the same as Flushcut. If I know I am just going to bid a small job I'll usually forgo the legal pad. I have a bid kit that I used to carry all the time when I had a lot more business coming my way. As it is, I am not bidding a half dozen jobs in a day anymore and struggling to keep up with the work. Business is still lethargic around here.

My bid kit is just a duffel bag where I keep legal pad, estimate book, spiral notebook to keep up with expenses, tree ID field guide, magnifying glass, calculator, fliers and business cards. I also keep a copy of my insurance certificate in there and prolly a few other odds and ends that I'm not remembering right now. I like to keep all of that stuff together in the duffel so I can just grab it and go when I hit the road and not have to search for everything.


----------



## flushcut (Sep 27, 2010)

tree md said:


> I do the same as Flushcut. If I know I am just going to bid a small job I'll usually forgo the legal pad. I have a bid kit that I used to carry all the time when I had a lot more business coming my way. As it is, I am not bidding a half dozen jobs in a day anymore and struggling to keep up with the work. Business is still lethargic around here.
> 
> My bid kit is just a duffel bag where I keep legal pad, estimate book, spiral notebook to keep up with expenses, tree ID field guide, magnifying glass, calculator, fliers and business cards. I also keep a copy of my insurance certificate in there and prolly a few other odds and ends that I'm not remembering right now. I like to keep all of that stuff together in the duffel so I can just grab it and go when I hit the road and not have to search for everything.



I rock just about the same stuff in my "Business in a Bag" as I call it.


----------



## Brodie (Sep 27, 2010)

odonnelltree, I have been thinking along the same lines of getting an ipad for all my quoting and invoicing.

Id also like to take it a step further and give one to each of my team supervisors with digital copies of Safe Work Method Statements, Material Safety Data Sheets, Hazard Assessments, all the documentation that we use on a job site really. Im hoping it saves time and resources. 

I know i still need to have hard copies of each of theses documents but it should give me a better ability to only print off what i need. 

The only problem I can see it finding programs that will run with the mac operating system, im currently running mac computers and finding good software that meets my need is hard.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Sep 27, 2010)

I can think of a lot of ways to spend that money that would make me more productive/profitable than on an ipad...but to each his own.

I use preprinted excel templates and a clipboard. I also have a fax at home for business bids and I use email a lot via blackberry. This technology, or lack thereof, suffices for me.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 27, 2010)

iPad is a great tool, I have three but, caution! Know your customer! You pull one of these out on some people and you are done. Find out more about the customer before you do anything. Best practice is to just talk and walk with them and get a feel for things and you will know if they want to see the latest in technology or a hand written estimate. Think I'm wrong? Ask my brother about the old mad he handed a printed estimate to, the guy started crying, telling him it reminded him of when he got his deceased wife's blood work back.


----------



## Corymbia (Oct 23, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> iPad is a great tool, I have three but, caution! Know your customer! You pull one of these out on some people and you are done.... Ask my brother about the old mad he handed a printed estimate to, the guy started crying, telling him it reminded him of when he got his deceased wife's blood work back.



So you are damned if you do and damned if you don't so you might as well do what is right for you and your ideal customer and therefore you are going to upset a few people who are not ideal customers (did you want them anyhow?"

Apart from a bid I think iPaads are great for showing pictures, videos, testimonials examples of similar work etc whilst you "are working out how little the investment will be to have your trees properly looked after"


----------



## Stihlcutter (Oct 23, 2010)

I just use a legal pad like everyone else and take pictures of the job as the customer allows and go home review specific Pics. and notes and make the bid from that and go back a day or two latter and review everything with them.
-Ac


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 23, 2010)

Just hooked up my brother with a wireless printer powered off an inverter for his I-pad. He can walk around and type in the info and print on the spot, slick as bar oil in a bathtub.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 6, 2010)

I use my "CONTRACT FOR SERVICES" as my estimate form, wright it all up, then if they go with me, all they need to do is sign it and "keep the yellow copy"


----------

